# Anybody in here going to HorrorCon UK 2016 Rotherham ?



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I was going to go but can't get the weekend off. I went last year and we enjoyed it a lot - a nice mix of panel items, talks etc and it should be even better this years.

If you are into cosplay they are also having a Scareplay element as well - see the website.


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

It was really awesome. Got a good bunch of creepy and bloody teddybears with me home, some nice audrey plants and a ****load of movies..... like almost 100. But it was good fun


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Excellent - glad you enjoyed it. Did you do any cosplaying? There was a competition running over the weekend.


----------

